
Best Practice CSS: Organisation and Naming Conventions - nkjoep
https://hackernoon.com/best-practice-in-css-organisation-and-naming-conventions-4d103ujy
======
chiefalchemist
It's not clear to me how BEM is OOP. It seem to me that BEM is an attempt to
remove the cascade from CSS. I understand the readability of the BEM naming
convention, but I look at it and feel I'm de-CSS'ing CSS.

